# Conte in conferenza alle 20:20 del 26 aprile



## admin (26 Aprile 2020)

Come riportato dalla Rai, questa sera alle ore 20:20 Giuseppe Conte parlerà in conferenza stampa per fare il punto sui provvedimenti per la fase 2.

Le anticipazioni del nuovo Dpcm: ci si potrà spostare all'interno della propria regione, ma servirà comunque *l'autocertificazione*. Anche se diversa rispetto ad ora.

Ci si potrà recare a casa dei parenti, ma con la mascherina.

Ci si potrà spostare dal posto in cui ci si trova al proprio domicilio. Questo vale per chi non è potuto tornare a casa durante il lockdown

Sì ai funerali ma ancora niente messe.

I negozi riapriranno il 18 maggio. Bar e ristoranti a fine maggio.


----------



## Crazy rossonero 90 (26 Aprile 2020)

Tanto crolla tutto il sistema
Altro che preoccuparmi di questo.
Temo la Guerra dichiarata nel nuovo testo del Pentagono!
Il resto sono solo fumo negli occhi


----------



## Darren Marshall (26 Aprile 2020)

Crazy rossonero 90 ha scritto:


> Tanto crolla tutto il sistema
> Altro che preoccuparmi di questo.
> Temo la Guerra dichiarata nel nuovo testo del Pentagono!
> Il resto sono solo fumo negli occhi



Che intendi?


----------



## Mou (26 Aprile 2020)

Domanda per i più esperti: la mia ragazza è vissuta per mesi con me nella cittá dove mi trovo ora. Può spostarsi sostenendo sia un rientro al proprio domicilio? Da più parti leggo di sì, vorrei sentire la vostra.


----------



## Ringhio8 (26 Aprile 2020)

Crazy rossonero 90 ha scritto:


> Tanto crolla tutto il sistema
> Altro che preoccuparmi di questo.
> Temo la Guerra dichiarata nel nuovo testo del Pentagono!
> Il resto sono solo fumo negli occhi



I presupposti ci sono eh... speriamo non si arrivi a tanto


----------



## Toby rosso nero (26 Aprile 2020)

Admin ha scritto:


> Come riportato dalla Rai, questa sera alle ore 20:20 Giuseppe Conte parlerà in conferenza stampa per fare il punto sui provvedimenti per la fase 2.
> 
> News precedenti
> 
> ...



A quanto pare non toglieranno le autocertificazioni per spostamenti in regione e all'interno del comune, ma ne faranno un'ennesima nuova da compilare


----------



## Ringhio8 (26 Aprile 2020)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> A quanto pare non toglieranno le autocertificazioni per spostamenti in regione e all'interno del comune, ma ne faranno un'ennesima nuova da compilare



Tradotto: proseguono gli arresti domiciliari... Evviva il nostro presidente, evviva


----------



## hakaishin (26 Aprile 2020)

Ringhio8 ha scritto:


> Tradotto: proseguono gli arresti domiciliari... Evviva il nostro presidente, evviva



Ennesima menzogna del bugiardo patologico....


----------



## Ringhio8 (26 Aprile 2020)

hakaishin ha scritto:


> Ennesima menzogna del bugiardo patologico....



Vediamo se sarà confermato, ma ho letto pure io sta cosa delle AC. Doverla fare significa che non si esce di casa, altrimenti a che servirebbe? a dichiarare che non sto andando a fare un'ammucchiata?


----------



## hakaishin (26 Aprile 2020)

Da tutto questo verrà tratta l’acclamata serie tv “Il Trono di Autocertificazioni” con winston Gonde nei panni della re Giuseppi di Collapoltrona...


----------



## hakaishin (26 Aprile 2020)

Ringhio8 ha scritto:


> Vediamo se sarà confermato, ma ho letto pure io sta cosa delle AC. Doverla fare significa che non si esce di casa, altrimenti a che servirebbe? a dichiarare che non sto andando a fare un'ammucchiata?



Appunto come dovremo fare? Così chiusi non possiamo andare avanti..Potrei capire se poi avesse funzionato sta segregazione ma adesso basta


----------



## Ringhio8 (26 Aprile 2020)

hakaishin ha scritto:


> Appunto come dovremo fare? Così chiusi non possiamo andare avanti..Potrei capire se poi avesse funzionato sta segregazione ma adesso basta



Non fasciamoci la testa prima del tempo, sentiamo che dice il pupazzo e poi traiamo le conclusioni  tanto ormai, fesseria in più o fesseria in meno siamo abituati a sentirlo dire balle colossali


----------



## Toby rosso nero (26 Aprile 2020)

Ringhio8 ha scritto:


> Vediamo se sarà confermato, ma ho letto pure io sta cosa delle AC. Doverla fare significa che non si esce di casa, altrimenti a che servirebbe? a dichiarare che non sto andando a fare un'ammucchiata?



Repubblica dice che mantenere l'autocertificazione è stata richiesta esplicita di Boccia e Speranza. 
Dice anche che ci saranno possibilità in più. Ma figuriamoci, prima di vedere le condizioni finali su Gazzettino cambieranno idea altre dieci volte, quindi si vedrà.


----------



## Ramza Beoulve (26 Aprile 2020)

Ora di punta, reti unificate...

Speriamo almeno che stavolta abbia la decenza di non dire menzogne in diretta tv...


----------



## hakaishin (26 Aprile 2020)

Ringhio8 ha scritto:


> Non fasciamoci la testa prima del tempo, sentiamo che dice il pupazzo e poi traiamo le conclusioni  tanto ormai, fesseria in più o fesseria in meno siamo abituati a sentirlo dire balle colossali



Non ho più speranze con questi qui...


----------



## hakaishin (26 Aprile 2020)

Ramza Beoulve ha scritto:


> Ora di punta, reti unificate...
> 
> Speriamo almeno che stavolta abbia la decenza di non dire menzogne in diretta tv...



Non può essendo bugiardo patologico. È nella sua natura


----------



## KILPIN_91 (26 Aprile 2020)

Ringhio8 ha scritto:


> Tradotto: proseguono gli arresti domiciliari... Evviva il nostro presidente, evviva



"Eh ma hanno stato sAlViNI e dOnNA MeLoNaAh!1!1" ahah


----------



## Ringhio8 (26 Aprile 2020)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Repubblica dice che mantenere l'autocertificazione è stata richiesta esplicita di Boccia e Speranza.
> Dice anche che ci saranno possibilità in più. Ma figuriamoci, prima di vedere le condizioni finali su Gazzettino cambieranno idea altre dieci volte, quindi si vedrà.



In che mani siamo ...


----------



## Ringhio8 (26 Aprile 2020)

KILPIN_91 ha scritto:


> "Eh ma hanno stato sAlViNI e dOnNA MeLoNaAh!1!1" ahah



Cantiamo Bella ciao e passa tutto dai


----------



## Toby rosso nero (26 Aprile 2020)

Ramza Beoulve ha scritto:


> *Ora di punta, reti unificate...
> *
> Speriamo almeno che stavolta abbia la decenza di non dire menzogne in diretta tv...



20:20, si sa mai che uno dopo i telegiornali alle 20:30 cambi canale...


----------



## Raryof (26 Aprile 2020)

Se non tolgono le AC allora è strumentalizzazione pura della faccenda.
Dopo 2 mesi ancora dietro alle AC e i soliti messaggi di propaganda della PC che vuole soldi per le navi negriere.


----------



## pazzomania (26 Aprile 2020)

Ca...zo.

"dal 4 maggio sarà consentito soltanto incontrare i familiari stretti mentre per tutti gli altri spostamenti bisognerà continuare ad avere la giustificazione"

Cioè?

Non si potrà ancora andare a trovare la fidanzata?


----------



## Ringhio8 (26 Aprile 2020)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Ca...zo.
> 
> "dal 4 maggio sarà consentito soltanto incontrare i familiari stretti mentre per tutti gli altri spostamenti bisognerà continuare ad avere la giustificazione"
> 
> ...



Regolare, gli arresti domiciliari proseguono, mentre tutta europa gira liberamente. L'ho detto fin dall'inizio, una volta tolta la libertà non ce la restituiranno, ci hanno preso gusto


----------



## Milanforever26 (26 Aprile 2020)

Admin ha scritto:


> Come riportato dalla Rai, questa sera alle ore 20:20 Giuseppe Conte parlerà in conferenza stampa per fare il punto sui provvedimenti per la fase 2.
> 
> News precedenti
> 
> ...



Alle 20.20 anche l'orario figo.. Che fenomeno.. Ci saranno le milf pronte a squirtare


----------



## admin (26 Aprile 2020)

Admin ha scritto:


> Come riportato dalla Rai, questa sera alle ore 20:20 Giuseppe Conte parlerà in conferenza stampa per fare il punto sui provvedimenti per la fase 2.
> 
> Le anticipazioni del nuovo Dpcm: ci si potrà spostare all'interno della propria regione, ma servirà comunque *l'autocertificazione*. Anche se diversa rispetto ad ora.
> 
> ...



.


----------



## Andreas89 (26 Aprile 2020)

Admin ha scritto:


> Come riportato dalla Rai, questa sera alle ore 20:20 Giuseppe Conte parlerà in conferenza stampa per fare il punto sui provvedimenti per la fase 2.
> 
> Le anticipazioni del nuovo Dpcm: ci si potrà spostare all'interno della propria regione, ma servirà comunque *l'autocertificazione*. Anche se diversa rispetto ad ora.
> 
> ...



Sto pregando in aramaico. Non mi va di richiamare i carabinieri e battagliare.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (26 Aprile 2020)

Admin ha scritto:


> Come riportato dalla Rai, questa sera alle ore 20:20 Giuseppe Conte parlerà in conferenza stampa per fare il punto sui provvedimenti per la fase 2.
> 
> Le anticipazioni del nuovo Dpcm: ci si potrà spostare all'interno della propria regione, ma servirà comunque *l'autocertificazione*. Anche se diversa rispetto ad ora.
> 
> ...



Pare proprio sia stato Boccia a scombussolare gli schemi.
In confronto a lui anche Conte e Di Maio sono giganti, Boccia è proprio il peggio del peggio del peggio...


----------



## diavoloINme (26 Aprile 2020)

Mou ha scritto:


> Domanda per i più esperti: la mia ragazza è vissuta per mesi con me nella cittá dove mi trovo ora. Può spostarsi sostenendo sia un rientro al proprio domicilio? Da più parti leggo di sì, vorrei sentire la vostra.



Penso si intenda domicilio e residenza.
Tutti dati sui quali c'è poco da sindacare.
Magari può stabilirsi da te ma di certo non può fare avanti e indietro da quanto ho capito.
Però ti ripeto : ci sono dati(lavoro, medico curante,contratti, nucleo familiare) coi quali possono sgamare eventuali incongruenze.


----------



## hakaishin (26 Aprile 2020)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Ca...zo.
> 
> "dal 4 maggio sarà consentito soltanto incontrare i familiari stretti mentre per tutti gli altri spostamenti bisognerà continuare ad avere la giustificazione"
> 
> ...



Oh io non ce la faccio più..non la vedo da 2 mesi. Questi sono pazzi


----------



## Mou (26 Aprile 2020)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Penso si intenda domicilio e residenza.
> Tutti dati sui quali c'è poco da sindacare.
> Magari può stabilirsi da te ma di certo non può fare avanti e indietro da quanto ho capito.
> Però ti ripeto : ci sono dati(lavoro, medico curante,contratti, nucleo familiare) coi quali possono sgamare eventuali incongruenze.



Ha vissuto con me finché sono stato in Italia studiando all’università “a distanza”, e a quanto ho capito il domicilio non è soggetto a
Pubblicità come invece la residenza. Sì autocertifica anche in condizioni normali, mi pare.


----------



## Raryof (26 Aprile 2020)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Ca...zo.
> 
> "dal 4 maggio sarà consentito soltanto incontrare i familiari stretti mentre per tutti gli altri spostamenti bisognerà continuare ad avere la giustificazione"
> 
> ...



Ripeto, se non viene tolta l'AC dopo 2 mesi è dittatura e strumentalizzazione pura dell'"emergenza".
Siamo gli unici al mondo che hanno in corso un colpo di stato politico, maledetti.


----------



## Ringhio8 (26 Aprile 2020)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Pare proprio sia stato Boccia a scombussolare gli schemi.
> In confronto a lui anche Conte e Di Maio sono giganti, Boccia è proprio il peggio del peggio del peggio...



Maledetto, ne saranno felicissimi gli amanti dei divieti e delle restrizioni


----------



## diavoloINme (26 Aprile 2020)

Mou ha scritto:


> Ha vissuto con me finché sono stato in Italia studiando all’università “a distanza”, e a quanto ho capito il domicilio non è soggetto a
> Pubblicità come invece la residenza. Sì autocertifica anche in condizioni normali, mi pare.



Appena consentono dei 'rientri' portartela da te e giustifica in qualche modo la situazione di coppia altrimenti rischi sul serio che il confine della regione vi possa dividere e non sarebbe giusto.
So quanto ci tieni visto che ti sfoghi da tempo con tutti noi.
Purtroppo se si richiede l'autocertificazione va da se che poi in qualche modo ci saranno dei controlli e tu devi essere in grado di giustificare la situazione di convivenza. Non ti fidare nemmeno dei vicini, senti a me.
LA quarantena ha tirato fuori spesso il peggio dalle persone.


----------



## Ringhio8 (26 Aprile 2020)

Raryof ha scritto:


> Ripeto, se non viene tolta l'AC dopo 2 mesi è dittatura e strumentalizzazione pura dell'"emergenza".
> Siamo gli unici al mondo che hanno in corso un colpo di stato politico, maledetti.



E' evidente che siamo sotto una dittatura Pidiotastellata, siamo agli arresti domiciliari da 2 mesi, e dovremo restarci ancora almeno fino a fine luglio


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (26 Aprile 2020)

Dite che almeno stavolta ce la farà ad essere puntuale?


----------



## Raryof (26 Aprile 2020)

Ringhio8 ha scritto:


> Maledetto, ne saranno felicissimi gli amanti dei divieti e delle restrizioni



Avrebbero potuto usare le maniere dure per andare ad arrestare e menare quei neretti/magreboegiziani che se ne vanno tranquillamente a spasso come se niente fosse e invece... niente, "violenza" civile che non serve a niente se non ad innervosire ancora di più il cittadino medio che in questo caso viene trattato come un pirla.


----------



## Ringhio8 (26 Aprile 2020)

Raryof ha scritto:


> Avrebbero potuto usare le maniere dure per andare ad arrestare e menare quei neretti/magreboegiziani che se ne vanno tranquillamente a spasso come se niente fosse e invece... niente, "violenza" civile che non serve a niente se non ad innervosire ancora di più il cittadino medio che in questo caso viene trattato come un pirla.



Scherzi? quelli sono intoccabili, scappano da fame e guerre e poco importa se vengono qui a spacciare, delinquere e vivere a sbaffo, è colpa degli italiani.


----------



## Raryof (26 Aprile 2020)

Ringhio8 ha scritto:


> E' evidente che siamo sotto una dittatura Pidiotastellata, siamo agli arresti domiciliari da 2 mesi, e dovremo restarci ancora almeno fino a fine luglio



La fase 2 dovrebbe durare altri 2 mesetti minimo quindi se non tolgono ora quella menghiata di AC rimarrà per tutta l'estate minimo, assurdo.
Era troppo difficile lasciare l'obbligo di AC solo nel caso di passaggio tra una regione e l'altra?


----------



## Ringhio8 (26 Aprile 2020)

Raryof ha scritto:


> La fase 2 dovrebbe durare altri 2 mesetti minimo quindi se non tolgono ora quella menghiata di AC rimarrà per tutta l'estate minimo, assurdo.
> Era troppo difficile lasciare l'obbligo di AC solo nel caso di passaggio tra una regione e l'altra?



Vediamo se le tolgono, anche se non credo, ad ogni modo comunque siamo in dittatura bella e buona, fanno il cavolo che gli pare da un giorno all'altro, tanto le vite in ballo sono le nostre


----------



## Milo (26 Aprile 2020)

Ringhio8 ha scritto:


> Vediamo se sarà confermato, ma ho letto pure io sta cosa delle AC. Doverla fare significa che non si esce di casa, altrimenti a che servirebbe? a dichiarare che non sto andando a fare un'ammucchiata?



Magari serve per dichiarare che siamo attrezzati di mascherina e basta


----------



## Goro (26 Aprile 2020)

Se la chiamano Fase 2 ed è tutto uguale a prima impazzisco


----------



## Ringhio8 (26 Aprile 2020)

Milo ha scritto:


> Magari serve per dichiarare che siamo attrezzati di mascherina e basta



Ne dubito, ma non si sa mai, ci si può aspettare di tutto da questi maledetti


----------



## Milo (26 Aprile 2020)

Ringhio8 ha scritto:


> Ne dubito, ma non si sa mai, ci si può aspettare di tutto da questi maledetti



Ne dubito anch’io ma lo spero


----------



## hakaishin (26 Aprile 2020)

Ringhio8 ha scritto:


> Ne dubito, ma non si sa mai, ci si può aspettare di tutto da questi maledetti



Ma continuando sta segregazione che otteniamo oltre alla totale distruzione economica?


----------



## Ringhio8 (26 Aprile 2020)

hakaishin ha scritto:


> Ma continuando sta segregazione che otteniamo oltre alla totale distruzione economica?



Un bel gregge di pecorelle che fanno tutto ciò che vuole il governo. Senza la socializzazione restiamo "soli", deboli e malleabili, non a caso siamo l'unica nazione sotto arresto.


----------



## Ramza Beoulve (26 Aprile 2020)

Ringhio8 ha scritto:


> Regolare, gli arresti domiciliari proseguono, mentre tutta europa gira liberamente. L'ho detto fin dall'inizio, una volta tolta la libertà non ce la restituiranno, ci hanno preso gusto



Se in presenza degli arresti domiciliari i sondaggi - veri o meno - continuano a dare il pd in ripresa (cosa impensabile fino a due mesi fa), continueranno a sequestrarci tutti in casa...

Fondamentalmente stiamo vivendo nel paradiso dei sinistri... Persone chiuse in casa, stato di polizia, imprenditori capitalisti che falliscono, niente manifestazioni (che non siano le loro, come dimostrato ieri), sovraesposizione mediatica dei loro membri, niente contraddittorio, libertà fondamentali compresse o violate ma da parte dei "giusti"...


----------



## Dexter (26 Aprile 2020)

Admin ha scritto:


> Come riportato dalla Rai, questa sera alle ore 20:20 Giuseppe Conte parlerà in conferenza stampa per fare il punto sui provvedimenti per la fase 2.
> 
> Le anticipazioni del nuovo Dpcm: ci si potrà spostare all'interno della propria regione, ma servirà comunque *l'autocertificazione*. Anche se diversa rispetto ad ora.
> 
> ...


Se non si potrà avere vita sociale neanche all interno delle abitazioni private, spero che nessuno rispetterà nulla.


----------



## Ringhio8 (26 Aprile 2020)

Ramza Beoulve ha scritto:


> Se in presenza degli arresti domiciliari i sondaggi - veri o meno - continuano a dare il pd in ripresa (cosa impensabile fino a due mesi fa), continueranno a sequestrarci tutti in casa...
> 
> Fondamentalmente stiamo vivendo nel paradiso dei sinistri... Persone chiuse in casa, stato di polizia, imprenditori capitalisti che falliscono, niente manifestazioni (che non siano le loro, come dimostrato ieri), sovraesposizione mediatica dei loro membri, niente contraddittorio, libertà fondamentali compresse o violate ma da parte dei "giusti"...



Non potevi fare un quadro migliore della situazione


----------



## hakaishin (26 Aprile 2020)

Ringhio8 ha scritto:


> Un bel gregge di pecorelle che fanno tutto ciò che vuole il governo. Senza la socializzazione restiamo "soli", deboli e malleabili, non a caso siamo l'unica nazione sotto arresto.



Lo dico anche qui: la fattoria degli animali di Orwell... tutti gli animali sono uguali e alcuni animali sono più uguali


----------



## Raryof (26 Aprile 2020)

Sbaglio o è in perfetto orario anche oggi?


----------



## fabri47 (26 Aprile 2020)

*Manca poco!*


----------



## Dexter (26 Aprile 2020)

Admin ha scritto:


> Come riportato dalla Rai, questa sera alle ore 20:20 Giuseppe Conte parlerà in conferenza stampa per fare il punto sui provvedimenti per la fase 2.
> 
> Le anticipazioni del nuovo Dpcm: ci si potrà spostare all'interno della propria regione, ma servirà comunque *l'autocertificazione*. Anche se diversa rispetto ad ora.
> 
> ...


Come al solito questo *buffone* é in ritardo, voluto ovviamente.


----------



## fabri47 (26 Aprile 2020)

*Ecco!*


----------



## Mou (26 Aprile 2020)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Appena consentono dei 'rientri' portartela da te e giustifica in qualche modo la situazione di coppia altrimenti rischi sul serio che il confine della regione vi possa dividere e non sarebbe giusto.
> So quanto ci tieni visto che ti sfoghi da tempo con tutti noi.
> Purtroppo se si richiede l'autocertificazione va da se che poi in qualche modo ci saranno dei controlli e tu devi essere in grado di giustificare la situazione di convivenza. Non ti fidare nemmeno dei vicini, senti a me.
> LA quarantena ha tirato fuori spesso il peggio dalle persone.



Scusatemi per avermi letto così “ossessionato” ma ho davvero il cuore pesante come piombo. Hai consigli su come rendere più robust questa convivenza? La casa è di mia proprietà.


----------



## Goro (26 Aprile 2020)

Questo vanesio una settimana e richiude tutto


----------



## Dexter (26 Aprile 2020)

10 minuti di propaganda. Vediamo quando dice se possiamo uscire di casa


----------



## admin (26 Aprile 2020)

Antonio Conte blablabla


----------



## Ringhio8 (26 Aprile 2020)

Goro ha scritto:


> Se la chiamano Fase 2 ed è tutto uguale a prima impazzisco



L'ha fatto


----------



## Pungiglione (26 Aprile 2020)

Niente da fare


----------



## Kaw (26 Aprile 2020)

A livello di libertà di circolazione non cambia praticamente nulla mi sembra.
Questo DPCM dura due settimane.


----------



## hakaishin (26 Aprile 2020)

Che schifo che schifo 
Bugiardo..


----------



## Goro (26 Aprile 2020)

Ringhio8 ha scritto:


> L'ha fatto



Mi sale l'istinto omicida


----------



## admin (26 Aprile 2020)

Questo non sa una mazza. Gli hanno dato la velina da leggere.


----------



## Ringhio8 (26 Aprile 2020)

hakaishin ha scritto:


> Lo dico anche qui: la fattoria degli animali di Orwell... tutti gli animali sono uguali e alcuni animali sono più uguali



Esattamente


----------



## Toby rosso nero (26 Aprile 2020)

Admin ha scritto:


> Questo non sa una mazza. Gli hanno dato la velina da leggere.



La stessa identica velina che Vasellino ha passato ai giornalisti due ore fa...


----------



## admin (26 Aprile 2020)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> La stessa identica velina che Vasellino ha passato ai giornalisti due ore fa...



Già


----------



## Ringhio8 (26 Aprile 2020)

Goro ha scritto:


> Mi sale l'istinto omicida



Va appeso a testa in giù, lui è tutti i suoi galoppini maledetti


----------



## Wetter (26 Aprile 2020)

Pazzesco,ci sono decine di province che hanno 0 contagi e saranno costrette a non poter fare nulla fino al 18 maggio,l'unica libertà è quella di andare a fare attività fisica all'aperto,purchè soli.Buffone.


----------



## kekkopot (26 Aprile 2020)

Qualcuno mi riassume che mi son perso quasi tutto?


----------



## Andrea Red&Black (26 Aprile 2020)

praticamente lockdown esteso altre due settimane con spostamenti limitati a compravate necessità. non posso crederci. siamo alla follia più totale, vogliono prorpio vedere il paese in bancarotta sti qui


----------



## hakaishin (26 Aprile 2020)

Ringhio8 ha scritto:


> Va appeso a testa in giù, lui è tutti i suoi galoppini maledetti


.


----------



## admin (26 Aprile 2020)

*Parrucchieri e centri estetici solo dal 1 giugno. *


----------



## Goro (26 Aprile 2020)

Andrea Red&Black ha scritto:


> praticamente lockdown esteso altre due settimane con spostamenti limitati a compravate necessità. non posso crederci. siamo alla follia più totale, vogliono prorpio vedere il paese in bancarotta sti qui



Così le loro briciole, ovvero i 600 euro, saranno oro


----------



## fabri47 (26 Aprile 2020)

*Conte: "Grazie ai sacrifici fatti, stiamo contenendo la pandemia. Non era facile, perchè c'erano dei momenti in cui la pandemia sembrava sfuggita di mano. Grazie a tutti, da nord a sud. In questa fase 2, la curva del contagio potrà risalire, dobbiamo dircelo questo rischio c'è e dobbiamo assumercelo. Nella fase 2, sarà fondamentale mantenere le distanze di sicurezza e assumerci le responsabilità. Distanze di sicurezza. Teniamo conto che gli scienziati e gli esperti dicono che uno su quattro casi si diffonde in ambiti familiari. Se non rispettiamo la distanza, la curva risalità e potrà andare fuori controllo. Aumenteranno i nostri morti, i nostri defunti ed avremo danni per la nostra economia. Il nostro governo dovrà monitorare affinchè la curva non risalga ed intervenire nel caso la situazione diventi critica. Abbiamo degli strumenti, in caso la curva risalga in modo critico. Potremo reagire negativamente alle riaperture e prendercela con chiunque, con l'europa, con il governo, con la stampa. Oppure possiamo fare un'altra scelta, scacciare la rabbia e fare in modo che la riapertura avvenga al più presto. Dobbiamo rimboccarci le maniche, anche il governo farà la sua parte. Il governo farà delle riforme, per risolvere tutte le cose che non vanno. Continuiamo a batterci, affinchè ciò avvenga, anche con l'Europa. Il piano è fatto in modo da essere ben strutturato, in modo che anche le persone possano comportarsi nel migliore dei modi. Conviveremo con il virus e con i dispositivi di protezione individuale ed il commissario Arcuri si occuperà dei prezzi di mercato delle mascherine, affinchè non ci siano speculazioni e si abbia un prezzo equo per remunerare le imprese. In più, con il prossimo provvedimento normativo elimineremo completamente l'Iva. Il prezzo, dovrebbe essere intorno a 0,50 centesimi per le mascherine chirurgiche. Inoltre, abbiamo compiuto un passo che sembrava impossibile fino a qualche settimana fa, il recovery fund. Uno strumento innovativo, che offrirà ai paesi più colpiti, compresa l'Italia, la miglior strada possibile. Se l'Italia non avesse fatto quello che ha fatto finora, non avremmo raggiunto questo risultato...Adesso dobbiamo arrivare al traguardo, cioè tradurre la volontà politica di applicare questo strumento in modo tecnico ed evitare che ci sia più debito. Noi stiamo lavorando per le misure economiche e molti di voi sono insoddisfatti e noi ne siamo consapevoli. Ma solo per il bonus baby sitter sono arrivate 7000 domande, bonus da 600. Vorrei anche ricordarvi che ci sono 11.000 domande, compresa la cassa integrazione...È necessario il contributo delle regioni, che devono far pervenire i flussi, alcune lo hanno già fatto. Sulle imprese, questo paese non riparte se non dalle imprese. Questi giorni saranno molto intensi, per poter intervenire...Nel prossimo provvedimento, avremo più aiuti alle imprese. Ci saranno finanziamenti per un milione di imprese e taglio al costo delle bollette e a settori profondamente colpiti come il turismo, i cui operatori non verranno lasciati soli. Stiamo preparando anche un parallelo decreto, lo "sbloccapaese" Gli altri paesi ci stanno guardando con ammirazione e facendo solidarietà. Le misure del nuovo DPCM entreranno in vigore dal 4 maggio, avremo una conferma sulle misure di distanziamento aggiungiamo la possibilità della possibilità di spostamenti per far visita ai congiunti. Attenzione, saranno visite controllate, con mascherine, distanze e divieti di assembramento. Sarà confermato il divieto di spostarsi da una regione all'altra, se non per esigenze lavorative o motivi di salute. Introduciamo la regola restringente, per chi ha sintomi come la febbre, questi devono rimanere presso il proprio domicilio e contattare il proprio medico. Il sindaco può anche chiudere le attività che non riescono a seguire queste regole. Sarà possibile, per quanto riguarda le attività sportive, sarà possibile allontanarsi, ma rispettare le distanze di 2 metri, in caso di attività motorie anche di un metro e saranno consentite le sessioni di allenamento degli atleti professionisti e non professionisti, ma sempre nel rispetto delle norme di distanziamento e a porte chiuse. Sulle cerimonie funebri, credo abbia addolorato tutti aver assistito a tanti decessi senza aver potuto celebrare la cerimonia, stavolta si potranno fare con un massimo di 15 persone e sempre con mascherine e rispettando il distanziamento sociale. Consentiamo anche una maggiore attività, bar e ristoranti aperti, ma sono vietati assembramenti, si entrerà uno alla volta ed il cibo non si potrà consumare davanti al posto di ristoro. Sulle attività produttive, c'è stata una svolta, riapre tutta la manifattura, il settore di costruzioni ed il commercio all'ingrosso alla manifattura funzionale ed è consentita la riapertura a patto che rispettino rigorosamente i protocolli di sicurezza... I mezzi di trasporto dovranno tutti rispettare le prescrizioni sul protocollo di sicurezza...".*


----------



## hakaishin (26 Aprile 2020)

Andrea Red&Black ha scritto:


> praticamente lockdown esteso altre due settimane con spostamenti limitati a compravate necessità. non posso crederci. siamo alla follia più totale, vogliono prorpio vedere il paese in bancarotta sti qui



Ovvio, più facile scenderei alla Germania
Grazie Winston Gonde! Hai fatto felici le tue bimbe


----------



## Kaw (26 Aprile 2020)

Fase 2 come la Fase 1, ma a livello di circolazione si potranno raggiungere i congiunti.
A livello lavorativo apre la manifattura e le aziende connesse.
E' tutto.


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (26 Aprile 2020)

Qualcuno mi spiega se si può uscire? No perché ha detto che riapre i parchi pubblici e si può fare sport, ma ha detto anche che ci vuole l'autocertificazione per girare in regione per i soliti motivi...

C'è qualcosa che stona.

E' un controsenso. 

Sono libero di girare almeno per la mia città?


----------



## Ringhio8 (26 Aprile 2020)

Andrea Red&Black ha scritto:


> praticamente lockdown esteso altre due settimane con spostamenti limitati a compravate necessità. non posso crederci. siamo alla follia più totale, vogliono prorpio vedere il paese in bancarotta sti qui



Ha dato una scadenza al lockdown? io ho sentito solo che dal 4 maggio saranno prorogate tutte le restrizioni tranne la parte sui familiari


----------



## Raryof (26 Aprile 2020)

Kaw ha scritto:


> A livello di libertà di circolazione non cambia praticamente nulla mi sembra.
> Questo DPCM dura due settimane.



Non è cambiato niente a livello civile, nulla, gli atleti possono tornare ad allenarsi (ma senza assembramenti), quindi ritiri, quarantene di gruppo, palestre private, chi invece vuole andare a correre può fare tutti i km che vuole invece che correre nel giardino di casa come ha fatto fino ad ora, tanta roba (tanto è impensabile che ci siano dei super atleti tra noi).


----------



## Ringhio8 (26 Aprile 2020)

Stanis La Rochelle ha scritto:


> Qualcuno mi spiega se si può uscire? No perché ha detto che riapre i parchi pubblici e si può fare sport, ma ha detto anche che ci vuole l'autocertificazione per girare in regione per i soliti motivi...
> 
> C'è qualcosa che stona.



No, non si può uscire. Sui parchi ha scaricato la responsabilità ai sindaci


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (26 Aprile 2020)

Ringhio8 ha scritto:


> No, non si può uscire. Sui parchi ha scaricato la responsabilità ai sindaci




Ah ecco, quindi bisogna aspettare il parere dei sindaci e delle regioni


----------

